# Agalychnis callidryas



## Kunawalu (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi,

I'me sorry, but my English is very bad  
A stay among you, will do me no harm !

Here is some pics of my 3,2,0 Agalychnis callidryas "Nicaragua" in rain chamber, the last month.

The rain chamber:



A male calling :


Two males calling and catching :


An amplectant (first) pair :


First clutch of eggs:


Second clutch of eggs:



*video in rain-chamber:* 

http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid= ... 7254655826 

http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid= ... 4864690724 

http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid= ... 3867699060 

http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid= ... 9976891416 

http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid= ... 0011299623

The second pair :











Femelle deposit and Male fertilize a clutch of eggs:



First clutch of eggs of the second pair:


Second clutch of eggs of the second pair:



Third clutch of eggs of the second pair:




Video of one pair in amplexus :

http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid= ... 8604052832

http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid= ... 8572393706

Video of the pair fertilize the clutch :

http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid= ... 8549234339

http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid= ... 4002785713

http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid= ... 1336600910

http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid= ... 9123385582


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

wow, those are some of the nicest lookind red-eyeds i've ever seen.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Great images. Welcome to the board.


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Those pics are awesome, red eyes are fantastic, Best looking pics of eggs and frogs ive seen in awhile. You will soon have your hands full with tads.


----------



## Kunawalu (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes, I've 300 Tadpoles ! :wink: 

Tell me if I made mistakes,



First day:



Second day:



Third day :





Fourth Day:



Fifth day:




Tadpole 6 days born :



Tadpole 12 days born :



Tadpole 28 days born :







I'll write later as they are developed.


----------



## spawn (Jan 2, 2007)

These pictures should be in National Geographic. They are the clearest pictures of egg development/spawn I have ever seen. Nice job and thanks a lot for sharing!!


----------



## argus411 (Feb 17, 2004)

^ I agree. VERY impressive!




Adam


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

What camera/lens did you use? Surely a digital slr with a serious microlens.
Great images and wonderful job on the tads! Nice looking rainchamber as well!


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for sharing more pics with us Kunawalu. WOW they keep getting better. I hope your not entering any photo contests! Keep us posted...


----------



## MCampbell (Feb 10, 2007)

I agree with everyone else - great photos! I too would like to know what camera/lens combination you're using. Looks like you're using a nice macro/micro lens for those good close up shots. I too have a group of Red-eyes ( 5.3 ). I recently tried to get mine to breed in a rain chamber that is very similar in construction to your chamber but I didn't have any success. I'd previously kept them fairly dry and cool while heavily feeding. My females look to have good body condition. Currently I have them back in a dry enclosure but my males are calling even more now then they were before and I have pairs in amplexus almost every other day. I was going to simply wait a couple months and try again but I'm wondering if I should put them back into the rain chamber again. They've been out of the rain chamber for about 3 weeks at least.


----------



## Kunawalu (Feb 4, 2008)

I use a camera CANON power shot A620, like that :

http://www.canon.fr/For_Home/Product_Fi ... /index.asp

MCampbell, put a water heater in the rain chamber : 81/82°F :wink:


----------



## spawn (Jan 2, 2007)

Do you find the temp. to be imperative? I have been advised by some other experts that 75-78 range is good, but no results thus far.

I ALSO just wanted to point out, that the good man above produced those photos WITHOUT a dSLR. I am humbled into a small shell, speechless.


----------



## Kunawalu (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't know if it's impérative, but I realized that the fighting between males and amplecants were triggered by warmer temperatures.

What do you mean "dslr" ?
The power shot A620 is a very good camera for macro. :wink:


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

i just saw my aunt this weekend and i think she had one of those. they are amazing, i have a decent camera, but this one was awsome. if you don't mind me asking, how much was it? without any xtra lences or anything.


----------



## spawn (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you so much for posting Kunawalu! I really enjoyed looking through the videos and the pictures, and you did a very detailed job of the whole process. Oh, and your English actually happens to be better than most Americans'.

Do you work with any other frogs/species?


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I have the powershot A710...and it seems this series is very good with macro photos. Not sure if either is significantly better than the other but this guys clearly got the skill!


----------



## Kunawalu (Feb 4, 2008)

spawn said:


> Do you work with any other frogs/species?


Yes,

Leptopelis sp, Hyla, Phyllomedusa, Dart frogs...My favorite : Phrynohyas !
I will do other posts on these species. :wink: 

Pics of a pair of Agalychnis :


----------



## spawn (Jan 2, 2007)

Kunawalu said:


> spawn said:
> 
> 
> > Do you work with any other frogs/species?
> ...


I'm salivating already. Can't wait for the phrynohyas post!! :roll:


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Let's see some Phyllomedusas!

Excellent photography, excellent documentation of amplexus, egg development, and fighting among males. Really enjoyed your threads.


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

What kind of setup do you keep these in when they are not breeding? I have mine in a naturalistic display and I find the hardest part is determining how much they are eating as crickets tend to hide in the substrate often.


----------



## Kunawalu (Feb 4, 2008)

When they are not breeding they are in this tank:



In the evening when the lights are off crickets go out. It was at this time that I can see if there are or not. Otherwise, I hands.

I've 3.2.0 Agalychnis, and I fed them with 30/40 crickets once a week.


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Is that Leca with water in it as well as a separate water dish ?


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Gotta wonder are you shooting these shortly after turning the lights on(looks like it based on the frogs eyes). What special setting on the camera do you use?


----------



## Kunawalu (Feb 4, 2008)

jejton said:


> Is that Leca with water in it as well as a separate water dish ?


I don't understand, sorry !  



Dendrobait said:


> Gotta wonder are you shooting these shortly after turning the lights on(looks like it based on the frogs eyes). What special setting on the camera do you use?


I photographed and shot the video during the lights on. About 1 hour before the lights off. That is why the frogs's eyes are red . 
I use the manual mode. I avoid using the flash, so I have a time shutter of the camera a long time: 1 second. 
Except some pics were made with flash because too dark.


----------

